# DTG problems



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm looking into purchasing a Direct-to-garment printer and am wondering about problems that people have experienced with the different brands and about the daily upkeep and life expectancy of these printers. Any help would be great.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find out some experience by looking into the past topics here in the DTG section of the forums:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39

If you still have specific questions about a particular printer, feel free to ask.


----------

